# DM MX 2007 / Bank1Saar Marathon IGB



## snoopy-bike (29. März 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ab sofort kann man sich unter folgender Adresse zum 8. Bank1Saar MTB Marathon anmelden:

https://register.datasport.com/?mtbdm07
oder 
www.datasport.com


Aber Achtung! Die Meldung funktioniert nur für Nichtteilnehmer der DM!

Meldungen zur DM MX müssen über den BDR eingereicht werden.

Alle weiteren Informationen werden demnächst auf unseren neuen Homepage veröffentlicht! Wir sind mit Nachdruck an der Arbeit, aber vor Ostern wird sie nicht mehr online gehen!! 

Eins vorweg: Es wird viel Neues geben !

Bis demnächst
Gruß


----------



## snoopy-bike (26. April 2007)

*Es ist vollbracht,
die neue Webseite ist online!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*www.bank1saar-mtb.de*

*   *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GelbePest (27. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich wollt' mir gerade die neue HP von der DM ansehen....leider funktioniert die Seite bei mir gerade nicht  
Liegts vielleicht nur an meinem Rechner bzw. den Interneteinstellungen oder hat außer mir noch jemand das Problem ???
Ich probiers mal nach dem Wochenende wieder, vielleicht geht's dann wieder. 

Grüße Katja


----------



## Limit83 (27. April 2007)

Also bei mir klappts wunderbar... Könnt vielleicht wieder an euren Sicherheitseinstellungen liegen??? 
Und die ist ja mal genial geworden! Klasse! 
Gruß

edit: Unter "Downloads" die Promovideos sind auch mal geil geworden... Bei dem zweiten gibts einen schönen Sturz aus meinen "Anfängen"  Besonders zu beachten wie sich die Mavic 517 Ceramic verzieht...


----------



## Oberaggi (27. April 2007)

Bei mir geht die Seite einigermaßen, aber die vom RSC ging gar nicht.  
Das hat man wohl gemerkt und die alte wieder frei geschaltet.

Die Seite sieht zwar auf den ersten Blick gut aus, aber gut zu benutzen ist sie nicht unbedingt.
Na ja ist halt experimentelles Webdesign.  
Error 404 ist aber auch ein komischer Name für einen Webmaster  

Auch hier gilt: Manchmal ist weniger mehr.

Nix für ungut.  

Oberaggi


----------



## popeye_mzg (27. April 2007)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Bei mir geht die Seite einigermaßen, aber die vom RSC ging gar nicht.
> Das hat man wohl gemerkt und die alte wieder frei geschaltet.
> 
> Die Seite sieht zwar auf den ersten Blick gut aus, aber gut zu benutzen ist sie nicht unbedingt.
> ...



Aber die Downloads funzen ...  
Schaut schon nett aus dein Sturz Limit ....  
Gruß
Alex


----------



## chris84 (3. Mai 2007)

bei mir funzt die Seite... und die Downloads auch! 

super gemacht!  

das Video is echt geil! dein Sturz is echt Hammer! da sieht man mal was das Material aushalten muss (oder auch nicht  )

und ich bin sogar auch einmal in großaufnahme drauf, sehr geil!


----------



## CassandraComplx (11. Mai 2007)

Tach !

Kann mir einer sagen, welche Musik im Hintergrund der Promovideos läuft ?
Danke


----------



## snoopy-bike (8. August 2007)

Hallo,

lange war es ruhig in diesem Thread....jetzt geht es langsam in die Vollen! 

Ab sofor jede Menge News auf der Homepage!! 

*www.bank1saar-mtb.de*


----------



## 007ike (9. August 2007)

wer fährt denn dieses Jahr alles von euch mit?
Ich will die Mitteldistanz geniesen.


----------



## chris84 (9. August 2007)

wenn nix dazwischen kommt... bin ich wieder auf der langdistanz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (9. August 2007)

was soll denn dazwischen kommen??? Anmelden, los los!


----------



## wimpy (9. August 2007)

ich werd wohl auch dabei sein(Heimspiel).


----------



## Limit83 (9. August 2007)

Ich werd ja von allen Seiten gezwungen...


----------



## 007ike (10. August 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Ich werd ja von allen Seiten gezwungen...



ich meine wir wären ein wenig sarkastisch


----------



## PirateSB (10. August 2007)

igb = jedes jahr meine ganz persönliche lieblingsparty

wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich auf jeden fall auf der halbdistanz dabei - wenn doch was dazischen kommt, dann halt einfach trotzdem  

bitte jetzt alle mal eben eine runde beten für gutes wetter!!!


----------



## Limit83 (10. August 2007)

igb = immer guter boden!  da ist das wetter wurscht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (10. August 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> igb = immer guter boden!  da ist das wetter wurscht...



zustimm


----------



## 007ike (6. September 2007)

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage an die Forumsgemeinde:
Wieso fahren nur so wenige von euch da mit? Meiner Meinung nach der schönste Marathon im Saarland, von der Strecke her!
Was sind die Gründe da nicht mit zu fahren????


----------



## Tobilas (6. September 2007)

Für mich persönlich : ich entscheide je nach Witterung, ob ich mitfahre. Weil da kann's schon wettermäßig übel sein. Nachgemeldet ist man schnell, aber wenn's wirklich sch..e ist und man nicht mitfahren will, ist die Kohle weg. Wir als Saarländer können wegen der Entfernung "einfach mal hinfahren", andere müssen da ja schon richtig vorplanen mit Anfahrt oder Hotel oder so.
Aber mitfahren würd ich schon gern.
Gruß


----------



## Dämon__ (6. September 2007)

Wenn es nicht Regnet wie ein Schwein bin ich dabei.
Warte auch erst mal ab wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.


----------



## chris84 (6. September 2007)

ich konnte mich bis dato noch nicht entscheiden ob ich lang oder kurz fahren soll...

Es sieht aber eher nach Mitteldistanz aus dieses Jahr... für mehr reichts einfach net


----------



## wüwe (6. September 2007)

will auf der Mitteldistanz mitfahren. Voranmeldung ist doch auch noch bis zum 14.09. möglich.

Am 08.09. habe ich leider keine Zeit und kann an der Vorfahrt nicht teilnehmen.
Was hat sich denn zur Strecke aus dem Vorjahr geändert ? Gab es letztes Jahr nicht auch einen Streckenplan auf der Hompage ?


----------



## chris84 (7. September 2007)

ich hab mich gestern abend VERSUCHT anzumelden....

was issn das für en komische Vorgehensweise da bei Datasport? Und warum zum Teufel wollen die zu den 30 noch 3 oder 4  bearbeitungsgebühr, selbst wenn ich per Überweisung bezahle?  Und dann sind die Preise in CHF angegeben  
Ich hab mich ja schon bei einigen Marathons angemeldet, aber das da erscheint mir etwas seltsam... oder mach ich irgendwas falsch? 

kostet die anmeldung am Abend davor Nachmeldegebühr?


----------



## 007ike (7. September 2007)

warum datasport Bearbeitungsgebühren verlangt weiß ich auch nicht, ist aber wohl so. Preise waren aber schon in Euro.


Steht auf der homepage nichts von Nachmeldegebühren?


----------



## chris84 (7. September 2007)

ich hab nix gefunden...

werd mich aber dann wohl nachmelden weil ich ab morgen eh für ne woche net da bin...

bearbeitungsgebühr hab ich bis jetzt noch net erlebt...


----------



## cpetit (7. September 2007)

Bin auch dabei,

egal bei welchem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (13. September 2007)

Hey Leute!
Nachmeldegebühr gibts KEINE, dafür bekommen die Nachmelder aber KEIN T-Shirt. Aber sie können sich eins zusätzlich kaufen, wenn sie möchten. Gut?
Gruß Limit


----------



## Laktatbolzen (20. September 2007)

Nabend,

ich bin grad mit meiner Freundin den Streckenabschnitt rund um den Hasseler Tierpark abgelaufen, und hab dabei gesehen das etliche Kalkpfeile verwischt wurden.

Und wenn man die Abfahrt nach dem Sportplatz nehemen will wurde die strecke rechts ind Nichts geführt.

Ich hätte eben platzen können kann das net verstehen wieso manche Leute so was sabotieren wollen. 
Für die Fahrer die die Strecke kennen isses ja net so schlimm aber die Orts
unkundigen.

Iss einfach ne reisen Sauerei.


----------



## Limit83 (20. September 2007)

Hey!
Vielen Dank für die Info! Ich bin für die Kalkmakierungen im Wald verantwortlich und seit Montag schon dafür unterwegs. Dabei hab ich viele Markierungen schon 2 und auch dreimal neu machen dürfen. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob ich die geänderten Stellen einfach lasse und erst am Samstag abend spät nochmal neu mache, oder so oft die sabotierten Stellen wieder richtig mache, bis die Idioten keine Lust mehr haben? 
Neben den Problemen im Eisenbergwald haben wir auch Schwierigkeiten im Bereich Oberwürzbach und Reichenbrunn, z. B. die neu angelegte Bomberabfahrt wurde schon 3mal die Woche von mir geräumt. Die 180° Kurve zu Bennies Madness muss ich auch wieder kalken. 1,4t sind bisher im Wald gelandet. 
Die Strecke ist ja allen bekannt und wer noch was entdeckt, kann mir gern bescheid sagen. 
Gruß Limit


----------



## Laktatbolzen (20. September 2007)

kein problem.

ich wollte morgen auch nochmal verschiedene abschnitte durch gehn
wenn ich was seh sag ich bescheit.

Gruss Tilo


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. September 2007)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Hey!
> Vielen Dank für die Info! Ich bin für die Kalkmakierungen im Wald verantwortlich und seit Montag schon dafür unterwegs. Dabei hab ich viele Markierungen schon 2 und auch dreimal neu machen dürfen. Jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob ich die geänderten Stellen einfach lasse und erst am Samstag abend spät nochmal neu mache, oder so oft die sabotierten Stellen wieder richtig mache, bis die Idioten keine Lust mehr haben?
> Neben den Problemen im Eisenbergwald haben wir auch Schwierigkeiten im Bereich Oberwürzbach und Reichenbrunn, z. B. die neu angelegte Bomberabfahrt wurde schon 3mal die Woche von mir geräumt. Die 180° Kurve zu Bennies Madness muss ich auch wieder kalken. 1,4t sind bisher im Wald gelandet.
> Die Strecke ist ja allen bekannt und wer noch was entdeckt, kann mir gern bescheid sagen.
> Gruß Limit



hallo sascha...

ich hoffe du machst die ganzen arbeiten mit dem bike...als zusätzliches training    ...dann bist du ja topfit am start am sonntag...

aber spaß beiseite... leider gibt es überall holzköpfe für die natürlich gerade eine solche veranstaltung ideal ist um mal irgendwie im leben (leider negativ !) aufzufallen...

glaub mir die haben sonst nicht viel freude im + am leben

schön dass ihr euch so reinhängt...st.ingbert hat das auch verdient

joe


----------



## Gangaman (21. September 2007)

wie issn das mit der anmeldung?? ich hab mich vor 2 tagen über DATSPORT angemeldet un auch schon geld überwiesen!!
aber ich find mich net in der starterliste!

gruß fabio


----------



## Oberaggi (23. September 2007)

Schöne Veranstaltung und so entspannend, wenn man nur als Zuschauer am DB-Trail steht  
Ich hätte da auch noch ein paar Fotos gemacht...


----------



## 007ike (24. September 2007)

Super Veranstaltung! Bei dem Wetter konnte ja nix schief gehen!
Die Strecke war top präpariert, mit dem neuen Start finde ich sie noch besser als zu vor, läßt sich super flüssig fahren und macht ne Menge Spaß!
Die Orga war aus meiner Sicht Top!
Das mit dem Essen am Renntag sollte man vielleicht noch mal etwas optimieren.


----------



## Uwe G. (24. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

der IGB-Marathon war wieder absolut top!! Es hat alles gepaßt... die sehr gute Organisation, die Strecke, das Wetter... was will man mehr. Noch einmal ein fettes *DANKESCHÖN* an die Veranstalter!!

Unter www.sockenboy.de sind auch schon die ersten Fotos zu sehen.

Viele Grüße.

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (24. September 2007)

Hey!
Markus macht einfach die geilsten Bilder - jedes Foto einfach top und außerdem hab ich schon so manch einen hier aus dem Forum gesehen. 
Gruß Limit


----------



## Vars.Molta (25. September 2007)

noch ein "paar" Fotos:
*www.sol.de*
rechts unten findet man 5 Galerien...., leider nicht meinen Salto im DB-Trail...   


grüsse.the.vars.molta


----------



## leeqwar (25. September 2007)

kollege aus dem büro nebenan hat mir eben 900 mb fotos rübergegeben. u.a. salti im db-trail. bin noch unschlüssig, was ich mit den ganzen daten machen soll.


----------



## vega970 (26. September 2007)

Hallo,

habe ein Bild, allerdings nicht von bester Qualität.
Habe ich auch größer.

Grüße Vega970


----------



## Markus (MW) (26. September 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

St. Ingbert war Super. 

Da ich diese Jahr nicht mitfahren konnte, habe ich am DB Trail mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. Ok, sind etwas mehr geworden, so sind auf über 600 Fotos, die technischen "Feinheiten" am DB Trail zu sehen. 

Freuen mich natürlich über jedes feedback. 

Wer noch Bilder und Berichte zu St. Ingbert hat, kann diese gerne zusende, wir werden diese dann umgehend online stellen. 


Bike on, Markus (MW)

Und jetzt direkt zu den Bildern, hier lang


----------



## 007ike (27. September 2007)

Viele schöne Fotos, aber leider viele sehr verwackelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter Lang (27. September 2007)

Hallo Markus,
tolle Fotos, ich hab mich ja tatsächlich auf zweien selbst entdeckt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## leeqwar (27. September 2007)

nochmal 500... >> klick <<
wenn ich es richtig sehe, hauptsächlich mittelfeld 60er, 30er und spitzengruppe marathon. alles im oberen teil des db-trails.

sehr spektakuläre aufnahmen dabei


----------



## zeitweiser (27. September 2007)

Tolle Bilder
Da hab ich ja echt was verpasst.


----------



## cpetit (27. September 2007)

Tolle Bilder nur leider von mir keins dabei  

Warum warst du nicht dabei Martin?


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. September 2007)

@ cpetit
also bei leegwar, den Sockenboys und bei uns sind doch jede menge Bilder von Dir. )

@ Martin
genau, wo warst Du denn? Hatte extra die Linse geputzt.


----------



## zeitweiser (27. September 2007)

Hab mir nur noch WND für dieses Jahr vorgenommen.
Aber wenn ich im Moment rausschaue,bin ich doch stark am zweifeln ob ich nach 2005 das nochmal erleben will. 
Meine Entscheidung fällt morgen.


----------



## 007ike (27. September 2007)

Leute nicht schwächeln!
Wir sehen uns an der Startlinie!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (27. September 2007)

007ike schrieb:


> Leute nicht schwächeln!
> Wir sehen uns an der Startlinie!



Heute stehen wir am Rand des Schwimmbeckens, am Samstag sind wir mittendrin. Schwimmflossen an, Nase zu und ab durch die Mitte


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. September 2007)

@ Zeitweiser
Wer 2005 überstanden hat wird das am Samstag locker abrollen. Soll ja kein Dauerregen werden. 

Ich werde wohl nur als Zuschauer an den Start kommen. Bin aktuell noch Verletzt und die 40 Euronen Startobulus sind ja auch nicht verlockend.


----------

